# Race Driver Grid ohne Ton



## i3810jaz (4. Dezember 2010)

Aus unerklährlich ein gründen hat Grid keinen Ton auf meinem PC  ich hab sowohl Soundkarten und Boxen gewächselt als auch patches installiert es hilft aber nichts spiel bleibt ohne Ton...... ich werde es gleich noch einmal installieren und schauen ob ers besser geworden ist. Desweiteren mein Pc wieder in den Orginalzustand bringen.......


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?


----------



## i3810jaz (4. Dezember 2010)

Ob der Ton funzt hat sich aber erledigt weil es nach der neuinstallation gefunzt hat.....


----------



## BlackHawk3 (4. Dezember 2010)

Na dann


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Dezember 2010)

sinnloser thread ereased admid
das muss gehen mit vbulletin 300€ software,bei phpbb geht dass


----------

